# Empire Sailor



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

I am wondering if there is any more information on the Empire Sailor and its fatal journey? Any books written or references? Does anyone know its destination on this trip? I presume that would be in its official log.

http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/2454.html

Many thanks


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

According to Hague's convoy database:
Empire Sailor was sunk whilst on Convoy ON.145 which departed from Liverpool on 9 Nov 1942 and was due to arrive in New York on 25 Nov 1942.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Empire Sailor's destination from ON-145 was to be St. John, New Brunswick. An eye witness from another ship in the convoy reported what he thought was steam escaping from the damaged Empire Sailor. This later turned out to be the phosgene and mustard gas escaping, which was claimed to be responsible for most of the deaths onboard.

Commemorated Tower Hill Panel 44.

BLOOM, Assistant Steward, ALFRED, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 26. Son of Henry Fredrick and Ann Bloom. 

CHEYNE, Boatswain (Bosun), JAMES THOMAS, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 48. 

COOPER, Chief Engineer Officer, ARTHUR WILLIAM, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 31. Son of Arthur William Cooper, and of Isobel Margaret Cooper, of Invergowrie, Angus. His brother Norman Roy also fell. 

CULSHAW, Donkeyman, ALBERT WILLIAM, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 27. Son of Joseph and Elizebeth Culshaw; husband of Gladys Culshaw, of Litherland, Liverpool. 

EDGE, Able Seaman, FREDERICK, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 20. Son of William and Mary Edge, of Liverpool. 

GRAYDON, Cabin Boy, TREVOR, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 17. Son of P. Graydon, and of Ada Graydon, of Halifax, Yorkshire. 

GREEN, Greaser, THOMAS EDWARD, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 26. Son of Richard and Agnes Green; husband of Mona E. Green, of Bootle, Lancashire

HARRIS, Carpenter, VICTOR CHARLES, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 30. Son of James and Agnes Harris. 

KELLY, Greaser, RICHARD JOSEPH, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 52. Son of James and Jane Kelly, of Liverpool; husband of Julia Hannah Kelly, of Speke, Liverpool. 

KELLY, Assistant Cook, ROY STEWART, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 18. Son of Wilfred and Doris Kelly, of Timperley, Cheshire. 

LAMBERT, Senior 5th Engineer Officer, NORMAN JOSEPH, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 21. 

MORGAN, Able Seaman, JOHN PATRICK, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 26. 

McINERNEY, Donkeyman, PATRICK, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 37. Son of James and Frances A. McInerney, of Liverpool. 

READ, Able Seaman, CHRISTOPHER D., M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 50. 

SCOTT, Assistant Steward, PATRICK PRESTON, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 26th November 1942. Age 20. 

SKINNER, Donkeyman, JOHN WILLIAM, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 59. 

SMITH, Sailor, ERIC, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 21. Son of Thomas James Henry and Ada Smith. 

STUTHRIDGE, Able Seaman, ARTHUR WILLIAM, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 24th November 1942. Age 19. Son of Arthur and Frances Stuthridge, of Liverpool. 

SUTHERLAND, Donkeyman, DAVID JOSEPH, M.V. Empire Sailor (London). Merchant Navy. 21st November 1942. Age 29. Son of Alexander and Elesibeth Sutherland, of Liverpool. 

DEMS Gunners

BELL, Able Seaman, JAMES HARRY, D/JX 283628. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Empire Sailor. 22nd November 1942. Age 21. Son of Harry and Mary E. Bell, of Stalybridge, Cheshire, England. Buried Halifax, Nova Scotia (Mount Olivet) Cemetery. Sec. 3. Range 2. Grave 35. 

Commemorated Plymouth Naval Memorial

CARTER, Able Seaman, LESLIE CHARLES, D/JX 249708. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Empire Sailor. 21st November 1942. Age 28. Son of Henry and Jessie Carter, of Midsomer Norton, Somerset; husband of Laura Carter, of Midsomer Norton. 

MILLER, Able Seaman, STANLEY NEWTON, D/JX 334890. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in M.V. Empire Sailor. 21st November 1942. Age 21. Son of John and Margaret Emma Miller; husband of Flora Kinloch Miller, of Brislington, Somerset.


----------



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

Billy1963 said:


> Empire Sailor's destination from ON-145 was to be St. John, New Brunswick. An eye witness from another ship in the convoy reported what he thought was steam escaping from the damaged Empire Sailor. This later turned out to be the phosgene and mustard gas escaping, which was claimed to be responsible for most of the deaths onboard.


Billy, many thanks. The chemical weapons are indeed a focus of mine but I am slightly puzzled as to destination. The US manufactured its own chemical weapons (CW) and the destination of those manufactured in the UK was usually Australia, Canada or India where there were CW research facilities. It is possible such a large consignment went to the US but I would have thought this unusual. How can I be sure of the ships ultimate destination? Where is is recorded as New Brunswick? Are there more detailed accounts of the phosgene escape and deaths etc. Best.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

EMPIRE SAILOR of London – 6,140 gross tons
Ministry of War Transport (Cairn Line of Steamships Ltd.) 
from 1940 to 1942
Technical data:
Built by Stablimento Technico Triestino, Trieste (Yard No. 746) May 1926
Engine information:
1 Oil 6Cyl 2.SCSA 489 Nhp by Shipbuilders Speed 14.0 knots 
Original dimensions:
430.00 x 55.50 x 27.60
6,140 Grt 3,691 Net 9,970 Dwt
All dimensions are in Imperial
Completed as CELLINA for Navigazione Libera Triestina S.A., Venice. 1937: Sold to Soc. Anon Italia di Navigazione. 10.1937: Engines replaced by 6cyl 2SC.DA by Soc. Anon. "Fiat" S.G.M., Turin, 1,323Nhp. 10th June 1940: Taken as prize while at Gibraltar. Assigned to Ministry of Transport, London (Cairn Line of Steamers Ltd., managers); renamed EMPIRE SAILOR. 
6th April 1941: Sailed from Loch Ewe on passage from Tyne and Grangemouth. 6.4.1941: Bombed in engine room and damaged by German air attack. 7.4.1941: Returned to Loch Ewe. 1st May 1941: Owners renamed Ministry of War Transport. 
2nd January 1942: Sailed from Halifax on passage from St. Johns NB to Liverpool with general. 25th January 1942: In collision while in Loch Long due to defective steering gear. 
10th November 1942: Sailed from Liverpool on passage to St. Johns, NB., via Halifax in convoy ON 145 with 2,214t general, 460t phosgene bombs, 100t commercial cyanide, 60t concentrated mustard gas and 300t letters. 
21st November 1942: Torpedoed in No. 2 Hold and sunk by German submarine U 518 in North Atlantic, 190m SWbyS Cape Race. 22 crew lost. 17 survivors rescued by HMS TIMMINS and 20 survivors rescued by HMS MINAS and landed at Halifax 22nd November 1942.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello Geoff,

According to Lloyds Was Losses Vol. I, Empire Sailors destination was St. John, New Brunswick. You could try to get a copy of the Ships Movement Cards at Kew, which may hold more information. See link below on how to order.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...TID=8370498&SearchInit=4&CATREF=BT+389/11&j=1

You could also check to see if there is a Survivors Report at Kew in ADM 199/2143 covering losses for Nov. to Dec. 1942. This may detail the cir***stances of the unfortunate deaths of the crew. See link to order. If the file has not survived there is no charge.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...6&Highlight=,SURVIVORS,REPORTS&accessmethod=0


----------



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a copy of the survivor's report, and it states the destination of Halifax. In my posting I stated New Brunswick but of course with an 's' it refers to the town in Newfoundland.

Geof if you PM me with your e-mail address you can have a copy of the report.

By the way the Guildhall Library in London also has copies of the Ship Movement cards, and easier to access than Kew.



Billy1963 said:


> Hello Geoff,
> 
> According to Lloyds Was Losses Vol. I, Empire Sailors destination was St. John, New Brunswick. You could try to get a copy of the Ships Movement Cards at Kew, which may hold more information. See link below on how to order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Wal,
You wrote
*By the way the Guildhall Library in London also has copies of the Ship Movement cards, and easier to access than Kew.*
Could you elaborate. I know that the Guildhall Library has copies of *Lloyds voyage record cards *do they also have the Ship Movement cards (as described by Billy) which are in TNA BT389 and some copies at NMM?

thanks and regards

Roger


----------



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

Baltic Wal said:


> I have a copy of the survivor's report, and it states the destination of Halifax. In my posting I stated New Brunswick but of course with an 's' it refers to the town in Newfoundland.
> 
> Geof if you PM me with your e-mail address you can have a copy of the report.
> 
> By the way the Guildhall Library in London also has copies of the Ship Movement cards, and easier to access than Kew.


Wal. Many thanks. I'm happy to have my email address made known here;
[email protected]
Guildhall Library sounds great but it about 12,000 kms away! Maybe they would respond to an email address.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Geoff,

If you go to the links I gave at The National Archives in my previous posting and once on the site, click the "request this" and you can order the files online using the Digital Express service and they will be sent direct to your computer within 24 hours for a cost of £8.50.


----------



## Baltic Wal (Jun 27, 2005)

Geof, survivor's report has been e-mailed to you.

I last saw the PRO Movements lists at the Registry of Seaman, Cardiff and although larger look the same as those at the Guildhall Library, just a different name.

I found them difficult to use until one understood the coding. Be aware that they are not 100% accurate. When I looked up my ships I found that there were ports missing on some of the ships. e.g. when on the ROMANIC there is no mention of Mount Manganui, so there probably wasn't a Lloyds station near there.


----------



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

Baltic Wal said:


> Geof, survivor's report has been e-mailed to you.
> 
> I last saw the PRO Movements lists at the Registry of Seaman, Cardiff and although larger look the same as those at the Guildhall Library, just a different name.
> 
> I found them difficult to use until one understood the coding. Be aware that they are not 100% accurate. When I looked up my ships I found that there were ports missing on some of the ships. e.g. when on the ROMANIC there is no mention of Mount Manganui, so there probably wasn't a Lloyds station near there.


I received the report and it is excellent, probably all I need. Many thanks. The Idomeneus (Master Dark) was carrying the same shipment, mustard and phosgene, on convoy ON145. The Captain and crew of the Empire would have been unaware of the exact nature of the cargo - it would have been described as military chemical explosives only. The following point made in the report is cogent _"I consider that, when Merchant Ships are carrying poison gas amongst their cargoes, the crews should be especially warned of the necessity of carrying their gas masks, in addition to their lifejackets, at all times."_


----------



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

*Photo - Empire Sailor*

Hi

Looking for a good photo of the Empire Sailor.

Thanks


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*empire sailor*

2 photos of her as ss cellini, courtesy of Photoship,


----------



## Geoff Plunkett (Dec 4, 2007)

stores said:


> 2 photos of her as ss cellini, courtesy of Photoship,


Thanks. Seen these, would there be any other sources?


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

Only Ones I Can Find.


----------



## knighta (Oct 13, 2006)

When I was an Instructor at the Nova Scotia Nautical Institute in Halifax in 1986-87, one of my colleagues was Albert "Don" Darbyshire, who was 3/O of "Empire Sailor" when it was torpedoed. He told me that for weeks after he was rescued, he suffered from uncontrollable muscle spasms, presumably as a result of his exposure to the poison gas. After he recovered, he continued sailing for several years, latterly with Irving Oil on the "Nipiwan Park", which had had its bow blown off by a torpedo.


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

Re Guildhall Library reports, I wonder if there was selective doctoring of these during the Cold War. I recently asked for the voyage report for my first trip which was in 1950 on the troopship Lancashire. When we got to Singapore outward bound for Pusan we had a visit from a RN Lt Cdr who spent time with the Chief R/O and I think one of the mates. We received a special call sign for incoming messages and one for transmitting and a code book we then sailed under wireless silence conditions until we disembarked the troops at Pusan we then went to Kure to disembark some QARNC nurses. The voyage report I got from the Library is correct for dates etc., but merely shows us leaving Singapore and then for Kure arr and depart but no dates. Pusan is not mentioned at all. We carried on normally from Kure back to Singapore. I believe subsequently troopers sailed as normal to Korea with no communications restrictions. Cheers, Roger


----------

